# Reviews forum?



## DDDorian (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it'd be cool if we had a album reviews forum, where someone can put up a revew of a CD and include a poll from 1 to 10, so that as well as that particular person's review you can get an idea of the forum's general opinion of that album as well. You could sticky the reviews of stuff like Periphery and Division to make sure people are more likely to read them. I guess keeping there from being 9504869504 threads on the same album mght be an issue, but otherwise, I think it'd be cool? Does anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 26, 2007)

Agree


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 26, 2007)

i'd be totally on board for that


----------



## Makelele (Apr 26, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> I guess keeping there from being 9504869504 threads on the same album mght be an issue, but otherwise, I think it'd be cool?



A solution for that problem would be to set a rule that all reviews of the same album go in the same thread. That of course means that people would have to check that nobody's posted a thread before them.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 26, 2007)

+1  

Good idea!


----------



## Leec (Apr 26, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> include a poll from 1 to 10, so that as well as that particular person's review you can get an idea of the forum's general opinion of that album as well.



I'm more interested in that. I think that's really cool, to be able to see how it's received by a whole community like that. But I don't read album reviews. I've no real interest in them.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with the arguments above.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 26, 2007)

Makelele said:


> A solution for that problem would be to set a rule that all reviews of the same album go in the same thread. That of course means that people would have to check that nobody's posted a thread before them.



Yeah, that's why I figured it might not be such a good idea, because you'd inevitably end up with mods having to move/merge/delete threads constantly, which chould be annoying. Still, I'd be interested to see what the general consensus on a Korn album actually is, in spite of the bajillion threads debating them I still don't know if anyone actually likes them or not


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2007)

Not a bad idea. I want to wait a bit before adding any more forums right now until the acoustic/classical forums fill up a bit. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 27, 2007)

As long as my patented review system is required, it's all good.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 27, 2007)

I think it's a great idea


----------



## Shawn (Apr 27, 2007)

I've always did album reviews in general music discussion. Good idea though.


----------

